# Leather Knife Roll Giveaway version 2.0



## knyfeknerd (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm giving away this nice 10-slot leather roll that I bought off of Etsy. I had a larger one made, and have no use for this one. 
Just post "I'm in" in the thread.
Winner will be chosen via "The all-seeing, all knowing" Random Number Generator.
I'm going to throw an extra day in and close the contest on 8/14/13.
Oooops-forgot to add-I will pay ConUS Shipping, I ask all others to pay.
Thanks everyone and good luck.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Drum N Baste (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Dusty (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in!

And 1st!


----------



## Dusty (Jul 25, 2013)

Damn, second.


----------



## Dusty (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice perseverance knerd. Good commitment.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in again!


----------



## Benuser (Jul 25, 2013)

Dusty said:


> Nice perseverance knerd. Good commitment.


+1
I'm in.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in, thank you!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm and still laughing about all the hot air going around here these days--So many experts with such passion in one place. 

For some reason, the expression "Too many cooks in the kitchen..." comes to mind. 

Please, somebody please pass the POPCORN, or did we do that already. ;-)


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in, thank you!


----------



## mr drinky (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks Knyfe. 

k.


----------



## CanadianMan (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## wellminded1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm IN.PLEASE


----------



## brianh (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## brianlsx (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## rsacco (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Twistington (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## chinacats (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in! Thanks Knerd!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 25, 2013)

In'skis


----------



## Gravy Power (Jul 25, 2013)

In, thanks!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in - thanks KK


----------



## mainaman (Jul 25, 2013)

I am in


----------



## pleue (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in for a coworker!


----------



## cheflarge (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## toddnmd (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in. (And a bit confused, but I don't want to stir the pot . . .)


----------



## bikehunter (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in. Perfect for my daughter the caterer.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in, thanks Chris!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## RobinW (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in.
Thanks!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmm...maybe the last poster in this thread actually will be the winner. 

Oh, and I'm in.


----------



## eaglerock (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in and thank you


----------



## Lefty (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in...can I be in? If so, I'm in.

Thanks, Chris. You're a dude with a big heart.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in. Alex Rodriguez


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 25, 2013)

I hate that.... Oh wait...:what::couch:




ugh??? I'm in???


----------



## Talim (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in again.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jul 25, 2013)

Mrmnms said:


> I'm in. Alex Rodriguez



Isn't that the dude that won a guest appearance on South Park?


----------



## tkern (Jul 25, 2013)

Timmeh?


----------



## Anton (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in... Thank you


----------



## Igasho (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## scotchef38 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm in.Very generous,thank you.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 25, 2013)

EdipisReks said:


> I'm in. If I win, this will be going to my brother-in-law, who works part time for a local non-profit cafe/food kitchen, and schleps his tools in a plastic bag.


Ed, I have another smaller, less-fancy knife bag if he'd be interested. Let me know if he is in need of any knives/tools, etc.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jul 26, 2013)

Best to post now before I hit my lucky number 44! Hats off to you for your doing this (again). I really dig my version of this knife roll and I'm sure the lucky winner of this will as well. Cheers!


----------



## eshua (Jul 26, 2013)

one more!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jul 26, 2013)

Very cool I'm in, thanks


----------



## jimbob (Jul 26, 2013)

You sure are one generous fella. Im in!


----------



## pete84 (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in! Thank you for your generosity, it is inspiring.


----------



## coffeemike (Jul 26, 2013)

Nice! I'm in.


----------



## bkultra (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance


----------



## Duckfat (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm not in but I just wanted to say keep up the excellent work amigo! 

Dave


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Jul 26, 2013)

I am in!!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## tgraypots (Jul 26, 2013)

i'm in


----------



## pumbaa (Jul 27, 2013)

Im in, and if i win no shipping costs


----------



## dough (Jul 28, 2013)

im in


----------



## daveb (Jul 28, 2013)

Did I mention I'm in?


----------



## Bef (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## The hekler (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm in!!! Thanks for doing this btw


----------



## Mingooch (Jul 28, 2013)

count me in please.


----------



## mano (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Mike9 (Jul 29, 2013)

Add mine to the list too Kyle - thanks.


----------



## foodaholic (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm In


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 29, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Add mine to the list too Kyle - thanks.



Kyle?
Who dat?
I'm going to assume that's some autocorrect action!


----------



## Rjgogue (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## NormanOrson (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Miles (Jul 31, 2013)

Most generous and awesome of you sir! Please count me in.


----------



## lanel (Aug 1, 2013)

I'd like to be included as well


----------



## DitmasPork (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Aug 2, 2013)

Another great thread, thanks Knyfe. I won't be in since I don't work in the culinary field, so therefore I wouldn't use it like you guys would, but just wanted to chime in for the cheers to you


----------



## shankster (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## scott6452 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## CPD (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm in. Thank you.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 3, 2013)

Also in!


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Aug 4, 2013)

Algebraic! I'm in!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 13, 2013)

One more day left guys. I'm going to close this one out in about 24 hours. 
I'll have a winner around this time tomorrow.


----------



## jm2hill (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 14, 2013)

i'm in. very generous of you!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 14, 2013)

And the winner is.......................................................
.....................................
.....................
.......................34 I believe that is Crothcipt!
Congrats buddy.

I popped my random number generator cherry! 
Send me your addy and I'll ship her out to you the beginning of next week. I've got a bunch of PIF knives I've been slack on sending out, so I'll send everything out at once while I see my girlfriend at the Post Office.


----------



## mainaman (Aug 14, 2013)

congrats to the winner


----------



## CanadianMan (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats Crothcipt!!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratz


----------



## pumbaa (Aug 14, 2013)

congrats...i never win anything!


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 14, 2013)

Holy Indian Cow. I never would have thought it. Thx.

I had to go back and look at the bag. Wow I'm flabbergasted. It will get some good use.


----------



## Chuckles (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## brianlsx (Aug 15, 2013)

congrats to the lucky winner!


----------



## cheflarge (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 15, 2013)

Gratz Crothcipt!


----------



## Miles (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice one! Congrats!


----------



## Rjgogue (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 1, 2013)

I got this on Wed. when I got home. I can say it is very nice, I have to figure out if having it at work will keep it clean. Thx again Knerd.


----------

